# September 2008 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

Well.............. I'll be posting it tomorrow. Just wanted you all to know that I didn't forget. :biggrin1: ound:

O.k............ so here it is....... Inspired by some shots Sally got at the San Diego playdate. :biggrin1:

September's photo challenge will be about you getting BUTT shots of your Havs! Yup, you heard right. That's what you get when the ideas are flowing as quickly as the Cosmopolitans!! :suspicious: ound:

I can't post the link to the photo I mentioned that Katie took (was it Katie??), but will when I get on here again..... which may not be until WED.!! Busy gal, don't ya know.

Get shots of those adorable, hairy (or not so hairy), HAV butts! They can be cute as a button. I know, I know...... the neighbors might start looking at you funny :suspicious: if they catch you taking shots from the rear, but hey! They don't know how much fun Forum Photo Challenges can be!!! ound:

So get going and hav fun!!!!!!!
*
Please keep posts relative to the subject of this thread. Thank you! 

Edited to correct who it was that took those butt shots. It was Sally! *


----------



## Julie

:boink: Marj---you stinker! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero

Now tell me who you picked up this smart attitude from at Nationals? ound:ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Would it be havanese in red?*

Or wearing something like a boa? Or walking in a hotel in Richmond?


----------



## Leeann

LuvCicero said:


> Now tell me who you picked up this smart attitude from at Nationals? ound:ound:


Not me, I was the quite one.

We did discuss the Sept. challenge at the bar Sat night so I cant wait to see what Marj comes up with.


----------



## ama0722

I think she picked up this attitude after we received the cosmo's without the cranberry juice! Saucy Marj 

Amanda


----------



## Me&2Girls

You go girl. And if we get to vote, I'm for the red boas. I got one for Romeo and MeMe in honor of the forum at the Nationals and I just haven't had time to get a photo yet.


----------



## Laurief

I noticed that too! We did throw around a lot of ideas so I too am curious as to what Marj chooses.


----------



## LuvCicero

Helloooooo Marj. It's September....and I'm waiting. :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

hoto::bump2:hoto::bump2:


----------



## Missy

Oh Marj!!! where are you? everything ok? we need need guidance... what should we shoot... well you know what I mean.


----------



## marjrc

I'm SORRY !!!!!!! I had little time on here today as hubby has been hogging the dang computer for WORK. Like, really!! I mean, I have my 'peeps' waiting on me here!!!!!!! Sheesh. :biggrin1:

I will edit the first post so that all who come see the challenge thread, will see what it's all about. Thanks for being SOOOOOOOOOOO patient!! :suspicious: ound:


----------



## marjrc

Laurief said:


> I noticed that too! We did throw around a lot of ideas so I too am curious as to what Marj chooses.


Actually, no, there weren't "a lot of ideas" except maybe one or two!! LMAO At least, I can't remember more than that! ound:


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: SF Havanese Playdate :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

puppy butt! Cash as a puppy...


----------



## ama0722

*A few cosmos later.....*

Marj, You always said you want us to get creative!!! A certain Neezer who was after a certain booty  Now you might know why I wanted you to do a booty challenge!


----------



## Beamer

Amanda - You should have flipped the pics... 

Ryan


----------



## earfax

*mollie in the driver seat checking out traffic*

here is one


----------



## CacheHavs

This is my favorite of Miss BG at her first show. She just gave a look to Sharon taking the picture of "common do you really have to take a picture of my rear"


----------



## Me&2Girls

Cute, cute, cute. I've got to find some great 'hiney' shots of mine.


----------



## havaone

Olivia wasn't using the doggy door to go outside to potty, but she sure figured out quickly how to use it to get inside out of the heat!


----------



## Jane

This is my favorite "butt" shot of my two,

plus a butt shot of my sil's pom!


----------



## Julie

:whoo: There's my main squeeze!:kiss:

I think I'm falling for Scout too!:wink: I love his "come hilther look" in your avatar! What are you doing Jane? Letting those boys watch romantic movies?:becky:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Jane I love your butt shot!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Jane, what a nice photo*

So well proportioned and toned!


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Julie, Amy and Linda!

That Scout -he's really got bedroom eyes! For a certain type of gal, of course.....MeMe....Posh.....come hither!


----------



## Posh's Mom

This is my favorite high butt low butt shot I took the day Posh came to live with us. Rest in peace my dearest dane Otto. We miss your high butt.


----------



## Jane

Oh, Amy, that is a sweet shot of Otto and Posh. :hug:

Scout's getting excited now....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*need a close up*

Daisy "flying" after Riki at the beach today...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*more flying Daisy*

Ten pounds of flash and flight!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Jane I adore that shot of Scout and Lincoln. I'm sure I've told you before they remind me of my "Counterpoint" bookends. And I can't believe you've figured out the appeal of Scout's "type". MeMe had been practicing her "come hither" look since the match in Dixon when she got a toy group one. I even named the photo that! I didn't even realize it was a butt shot and I had one to post for this month's challenge. LOL


----------



## pjewel

Okay, I'll start out with the butt shots I already have so some of them are slightly dated. Then I'll come back at a later date with updated butts (hehehe).


----------



## Redorr

Lola's first day - "Hey, Lady. I just got here. Why are you taking a picture of my butt?"


----------



## Me&2Girls

Wonderful photos everyone - I just love this theme.


----------



## Julie

These are great! It's so funny! Geri----I just love that Milo!:kiss: Goodness he is striking!

I tried to take a couple of Quince and he kept turning around,like what's the heck's wrong with you!ound:


----------



## dboudreau

Another great idea Marj!!!!

These have been posted before, but they are classic flying butt shots.


----------



## Julie

Those are fabulous Debbie! I love the first one especially! Delilah sure has a nice furry bottom!:becky:


----------



## CinnCinn

Debbie - I love those pictures. Flying high in the snow!


----------



## Jane

That's so funny that Quincy turns around when you try to get a butt shot!

Geri, Bailey has such a cute tush! Yes, current butt shots would be great too!

Debbie, I am just amazed at those air butt shots - how did you get those??


----------



## Leslie

Wow! It's only the 2nd day of the month and look at all the pix that have been posted! Great job, ladies! :clap2: 

1) Tori's tiny tushy.
2) Day after spay wearing her onesie
3) Dora, Tori, and Belle's tushies!


----------



## Missy

I am loving this thread!!!! Debi, I had never seen those flying red tushs before.

Look at Tori, she looks like a little black bunny. 

I thought you guys wouldn't mind seeing this shot again...look at those tails!


----------



## mckennasedona

Look at all those adorable butt shots. I love this thread. I might even have some McKenna and Sedona butt shots to share. I'll have to check.


----------



## Leslie

Missy~ That has to be one of my absolute favorite photos!


----------



## mintchip

Leslie said:


> Missy~ That has to be one of my absolute favorite photos!


Yes that is amazing! Glad you had your camera ready! :whoo:


----------



## Missy

Thanks ladies, I love this one for it's content obviously-- but also because "I" took it -- not my oh so wonderful, designer, artist DH...(that sounds snider than I meant it...but you know what I mean)


----------



## mintchip

Missy said:


> Thanks ladies, I love this one for it's content obviously-- but also because "I" took it -- not my oh so wonderful, designer, artist DH...(that sounds snider than I meant it...but you know what I mean)


ound::brick:


----------



## michi715

All the pictures are so great! I will have to try and find a good one of Guapo's tush!


----------



## Missy

Ok can I post one more oldie but goody...look at those butts up in the air saying let's play///


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!! Love the butt shots, everyone!! LOL Oh my, and I thought it wouldn't be such a great idea. HA ! ound: 

Look at that Tori fly like the wind with her two buddies! Neat shots of your Delilah, Debbie. There are many of my favorites appearing again and I just love them. Guess I'll have to get some of my two soon.  

Keep 'em coming! :whoo:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Love everyone's little booty shots... especially the flying fannies! I'm going to try the rest of the month and catch Roxie in the air.

Here's one I took this afternoon... when she walks the little gray patches make it look like her little hips are going "boom-cha-cha-boom". It's so funny!


----------



## mintchip

Just a few more from the SF playdate :whoo:


----------



## Julie

These are great!:clap2: Keep them coming!


----------



## tikaboo

I love it when Tika lays like this. She has such a cute little bum.


----------



## mintchip

Love Tika's photo.
Comet's turn to smell the flowers


----------



## Julie

Great pictures! Hope everyone keeps them coming all month long!:clap2:

Here are some of my boys patooties!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

*Finally!*

I did not have a booty shot until my guys were being very silly today. Here are a few....I love the ones where Linus is trying to grab Luke's tail. Luke looks like he is yelling, "He's touching me!" What brothers.

The last one (sorry for the nose-printed glass) should be called "You can get him--I'll get the next one". What a watch dog. 
Karen


----------



## Julie

That's funny!


----------



## Missy

black and white/big and small/sleek and furry Butt shots!!!! these are so great. 
The 2nd and 4th are my favorites thanks for posting.


----------



## Julie

Vinnie would be mad at me if he knew I showed everyone his fur pants!Shhhhhhhh......


----------



## Poornima

Cute pictures everyone!


----------



## Redorr

"There is hardly room on this grass for my butt!"


----------



## havaone

Olivia is a little shy :redface:, but Havanna doesn't mind flashing her booty .


----------



## havjump

Flying Butt!!Cosmo loves to play Fetch!! I just love how he enjoys it so much!!


----------



## trueblue

LOVE this thread! Here's a Cricket butt!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh my, all these little butts are adorable! I think the pic of Crickett's cute little watoosie needs to go in the calendar!


----------



## trueblue

Awww, thanks Vicki! And for the record, she doesn't have poopie butt...that's a brown freckle on her booty.


----------



## Missy

oh Kim...that's too funny. I agree calendar material


----------



## ama0722

*My mini Border Collie!*

I have actually been asked if Dash was a baby border collie at the National! I think his attitude and speed really makes me wonder and maybe he watched them in the ring and decided that breed looked more fun. But he does have a great little rear on him!


----------



## mintchip

A couple more :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

I love the butt pictures.
Sally, that last picture where the baby has his tail stuck in the air reminds me of a BAD time.
In the dark one night many years ago, I heard my 5 year olds little voice at the foot of our bed ~~ "Mama, what are y'all doing?":jaw:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Julie

These are great pictures! 

Amanda,
I'm amazed at how much Dasher's markings do resemble a border collie! I hadn't even thought of that before!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*these photos are getting better and better...*

Does your havanese use her pet a potty. Mine look at theirs...lay on it, but never use it. Riki pees on the side to mark it.

Dash is so big. Once at Eukanuba while we were walking near the Old English, I was asked if Riki was a puppy. He does look like them. Whenever we walk near one I tell Riki that is what he would look like when he decides to grow up! Can you imagine a 100 pound havanese they way he pulls on the leash!

These dogs are so beautiful and fluffy. And they have fine "back" too!


----------



## marjrc

Oh my! I'm crying LMBO here at the comments and pictures!!! Dale, you're too much! ound: Actually, YOU ALL are just too much!!!!! ound: LOL

Love the Vinnie pics, but we wont' say a word, lest he think himself less of a gentleman. 

I continue to laugh when I see pics of Linus with his HUGE brother! So much fun. :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*how about two rear shots in one!*

Riki and I running to a tunnel...in agility.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Help, how to turn photo up*

Does anyone know how to turn the photo from attachment?


----------



## pjewel

Here you go.


----------



## havjump

Another Butt Shot!!!! 
Can't resist!


----------



## CinnCinn

Cute photos everyone!

We had the privledge of hava-sitting a 12 week old for 24 hours. His name is Kona. He can definately contribute to this months photo challenge!

He looks like he has a jesters suit on. ound:


----------



## Missy

you know me...any excuse to pull out the baby pictures... Jassy had a really cute puppy butt and even though he was a different color he still looks at us with that look!!


----------



## JeanMarie

Awww..what sweet patooties!

Here's my favorite puppy shot of Riley on my patio.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*now that is one cute photo*

I love the way Riley is looking back at you!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*and Kona has a yin yang butt*

these photos keep getting better and better!


----------



## michi715

*Little Guapo butt*

Everyone's pictures are so great. I need to try and get a more recent one of Guapo, but for now...here's one I know I've posted before, but it's a little Guapo butt, pankcake style, hanging out from under the couch.


----------



## Missy

OMG. I love that photo of Guapo!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Oh, that Guapo is so sweet... Roxie still tries to hang out under the couch or ottoman like that (all 19 pounds of her!!!)


----------



## herrick51

*Brody Booty!*

I think you all have the MOST adorable puppy-butts! The cutest dogs. . .here's my boy, showing his best end!


----------



## LuvCicero

I've seen some of the best butts in my life on this thread. ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I love Brodies coloring*

What is he called colorwise? And what a good looking guy he is!


----------



## Jane

You can't beat the Hav butt. My boys wiggle theirs when they walk :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Vinnie's butt...*

He is the official havanese big dog because from behind his tail still curls up. My dogs only like dogs with curled tails...big or little...

How do you keep Vinny so clean...all that coat. Beautiful pair, they are...


----------



## herrick51

Thanks, I think all the babies are incredibly cute. Brody was listed as "black and tan" on his papers from the breeder, but I have no idea where that came from. His dad is very silver with white markings, and I think Brody may be headed that direction, but who knows with these Havs??
He's still young (1 year old TODAY!), and he's certainly getting more silver on his legs and belly, but his head is still very dark. So, if anyone has any ideas what I might expect in coloring, let me know. . .I think they're all so handsome and interesting! (and have the cutest little butt-wiggle. My grandson, who's 12, walks Brody and does a mimic of the "Brody-Booty Walk" with his butt stuck out and working the wiggle - I need a video.)


----------



## RickR

*Rear-ended*

First picture is Bessie, second picture is Pepper (Bessie's bro) and the last picture is Bessie, Pepper and Max (Max is their uncle). Can you see the family resemblence? Sorry, error message....I'll try later.


----------



## havaone

The girls begging my hubby for a treat...


----------



## Julie

Cute! All these photos are cute as can be!


----------



## Havlady

*Puppy butts*

Here is one of my favorites. These pups are out of Brit and Tito. They were born in July 2003.


----------



## Julie

look at those puppy butts! Goodness me oh my!!!! now that's CUTE!!!


----------



## RickR

*Bessie, Pepper & Max*

Bessie, Pepper and then a group picture of Bessie,Pepper and Max.


----------



## Missy

IWAP!!!! thank heavens you waited almost six years to post that picture!!! the puppy snatchers would be scheming... I wonder what they look like now? you you have any adult pictures of the 8 pups.


----------



## moxie

submitted for the calendar.


----------



## Missy

very cute Debra, but where's the butt?


----------



## Julie

Debra--I like your photos of Moxie---but they should be posted in the calendar thread. This is a photo challenge of butts! Do you have any cute photos of Moxie's hiney?:laugh:


----------



## patricia

a lot of butt shots :jaw:







flying buttsound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

WELCOME PATRICIA! And you need to keep posting pictures. These are fantastic and the last one of the "flying butts" made me :jaw:. I'm coming to the Netherlands for some Hav photo lessons.


----------



## patricia

Jill in Mich said:


> WELCOME PATRICIA! And you need to keep posting pictures. These are fantastic and the last one of the "flying butts" made me :jaw:. I'm coming to the Netherlands for some Hav photo lessons.


you're welcome.:thumb:
just set your camera on continu and shoot:biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

Great photo's everyone...welcome Patricia...love all of your shots. The flying butts one is awesome!


----------



## Ans

@Patricia

eace:


----------



## Ans

But a good fotographer doesn't take pictures of butts.......ound:
So Hiro doesn't take part.......


----------



## judith

what a fun theme!


----------



## Judy A

oundotty training....ound:


----------



## Missy

welcome patricia....Oh my they are all amazing little butts...but that last shot!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Welcome Patricia, and I too love the photos, especially the flying butts! Jill, get 2 tickets and I will join you!

Beverly


----------



## Julie

Awesome!:clap2: I loved your pictures Patricia! They are adorable!

Judy-----what a cute picture of Doc-potty training!ound:


----------



## Lynn

welcome patricia great pictures!!!


----------



## Lynn

mintchip said:


> A couple more :biggrin1:


Oh....I am laughing, I cant stop. I must find this picture again to show my DH


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Kona wants to show his poof off


----------



## pjewel

Oh Patricia, those butt shots are priceless. I just love them all.


----------



## Kathy

patricia said:


> a lot of butt shots :jaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flying buttsound:


 I am lovin this thread, great shots guys. I will have to go through my zillion pictures and look for some, as I seem to get a lot of butt shots when I am really wanting head shots!! LOLOL


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh these are to die for precious. You couldn't have joined us at a better time. You get the prize this month. These are awesome. Good job!


----------



## Kathy

This is Vallee's cute rear taken by our own Lisa. The second picture is of Vallee's mom as a puppy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*nothing cuter than a puppy bum*

Oh the one of the havanese bums flying over the sand is a close favorite...how did you get that action shot with all of them in the air, Patricia? Quick shutter?


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kathy - I remember that show - it was in Yuba City and we'd had a Capital Havanese Club of Northern California meeting. It was the Halloween party - I had Charlie dressed like a darling scarecrow....and.....

IT WAS THE DAY I BROUGHT MeMe HOME!!!  And MeMe's first puppy match. Only time she beat her sister as I recall. LOL

Talk about a fabulous day. Etched forever in my memory. And I just have to share the photos of that day even though they are way, way off topic. So here you go.


----------



## patricia

Rikidaisy said:


> Oh the one of the havanese bums flying over the sand is a close favorite...how did you get that action shot with all of them in the air, Patricia? Quick shutter?


 it was just a lucky shot :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the forum, Patricia and doggies!! LOVE your pictures. They are so much fun, esp. the last one. Flying Havanese indeed! ound: CUTE ! 

Oh, look at Kona strutting his stuff. lol Vallee is a doll ! 

Yaaaaaaaay!! This is so much fun. Certainly brings a smile. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Here's Sammy's tiny butt. lol


----------



## irnfit

Shelby


----------



## Jane

This is an amusing thread!!


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute Marj! 

Michele--Shelby looks like she might be getting entertained by a kitty?

You guys both had the same idea---


----------



## RCKNROB

Here is my first pics of Diva & Augie's butt


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*snow tangles*

It looks like havs get snow tangles. Does it come out easily? It looks like it would be a lot of work. It is amazing to see though. Do they like snow?


----------



## Paige

Great challenge Marj, now I have really gone off the deep end, here I am posting pictures of my havs butts on the internet:crazy:. Add to that I am checking everyday to see new hav butts. Because they are so cute. Love everyone's pictures.


----------



## Julie

That's a great picture Paige. It looks like Axl is starting "story time" and everyone needs to sit still and listen!ound:


----------



## marjrc

Paige, too funny! lol It's probably best that we don't talk too much about what we do here on the forum to those that aren't quite as ... um........ passionate... yeah, that's it! :suspicious:

Love all the new 'butts'! ound:


----------



## Mraymo

*Butt be gone*

Here's Izzy flying around at the playdate today.


----------



## Mraymo

*Hav playgroup butts*

Here's Bella, Happy, Mcgyver, Lucky (and Lucy in the background).


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Yes...we have gone off the deep end!*

_Great challenge Marj, now I have really gone off the deep end, here I am posting pictures of my havs butts on the internet. Add to that I am checking everyday to see new hav butts. Because they are so cute. Love everyone's pictures._

Yes we have all gone off the deep end! And isn't it wonderful. No worry of hey honey does my butt look too big, the fluffier the better!

I am so loving this thread...


----------



## siggie

Okay, so the butt isn't the reason I took this shot, nor the highlight, butt it's there (sort of). :biggrin1:


Oops and looking at the last few pages of submissions as I should have done first, I see I'm not the only one submit our supermen and women shots.


----------



## maryam187

Yay :whoo: Finally a photo challenge I can participate in! With Pablo's behind that is...


----------



## Missy

cute cute cute as a Butt-on.


----------



## Julie

Missy said:


> cute cute cute as a Butt-on.


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187

Awww, I just found this one of Pablo. Makes me want to have a second Pablo.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

maryam187 said:


> Awww, I just found this one of Pablo. Makes me want to have a second Pablo.


Awww.... I liked his grown up "leafy" bum, but Pablo's baby bum is tooooo precious!!


----------



## marjrc

There is nothing cuter than a puppy's fluffy bum! 

*"cute cute cute as a Butt-on" * Missy, you are quick!! ound:


----------



## Julie

He is cute Maryam. Maybe you have been bitten by the Hav bug? Everyone seems to get MHS.....:becky:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wagging tail butts*

How did you guys get such good photos. Mine always turn around when I have the camera out...and their tails are always going...especially my flag tail boy! Here are some out of focus but cute doggy butts and moving tails.

Daisy flying up the stairs. Riki waiting to go out.
Me first, no me first, no me. No me!


----------



## Julie

That's funny Linda! They are excited! Look at the fluffy butts!ound:


----------



## Renee

Here's Miley's cute little puppy butt when she was about 3 months old...


----------



## mintchip

:bump2::bump2::bump:since it is the last day of September


----------



## CinnCinn

Oh darn, I'm a day late! I hope it's okay to still post Rocky & Rudy's cute tooshies!


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm late, but here is Cicero's little hinny...
He hears his Daddy's truck and is waiting for him to come through the door.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Cindy, those are sexy butts!! Look at those shapely legs. Love it! :biggrin1:

Cicero is adorable, no matter at what angle we see him. :whoo:


----------



## Lina

Marj, isn't it about time for an October challenge, or did I miss it?


----------



## mintchip

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm! If you missed it Carolina so did I


----------



## Julie

Great shots Dale and Cindy! :whoo:

:boink: Now where's Marj?:boink: She's behind 2 days now on the October challenge! 
:attention: HEY MARJ-- :attention:


----------



## marjrc

*Yeah, yeah...... keep your shirts on, ladies!! 

Go check it out. I just posted the challenge two minutes ago. :biggrin1:*


----------



## Julie

Had to give you a hard time Marj----:becky:
I posted in here as you were making the thread! :laugh:


----------



## Missy

I know it's late...but good butt shots are hard to find.
[/ATTACH]

Louie, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.
View attachment 15685


----------



## Jill in Mich

I'm really, really late and the quality is terrible....but....
My little princess just looooves the bad boys. In particular, Rascal next door. Here's a short little video of Tess flirting with Rascal through the fence. I just love that little butt!....


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Jill in Mich said:


> I'm really, really late and the quality is terrible....but....
> My little princess just looooves the bad boys. In particular, Rascal next door. Here's a short little video of Tess flirting with Rascal through the fence. I just love that little butt!....YouTube - September Challenge 2


Jill! Wathcing Tess's little tail wiggle waggle gave me such a happy feeling! The little flirt!!  Love the video!


----------



## marjrc

Missy and Jill, it's never too late for more pics of beautiful Havs! :biggrin1: Love that short clip, Jill. Tess's wiggle is just like Sammy's! ound:


----------

